# Insane shedding - changing climates?



## Monkey&Marshall (Aug 17, 2015)

So Marshall turned one on 12/18. He is still getting his big boy hair.... I am guessing he will be even thicker/longer by the time he turns 2. Anyway - the shedding is OUT OF CONTROL. We moved to Florida at the start of July.... and the hair on my floors has just gotten worse! And it's mostly Marshall.. Monkey sheds, but it is not this excessive blowing of coats! 

I'm talking I vacuum, and I can then watching walk across the floor and the hair just falls off him like snow. I don't know how he isn't bald. Seriously. He has a BEAUTIFUL, thick, soft and healthy coat. I have never seen so much. I have a shedding rake, I could do it for HOURS. He swims in our pool... and I swear, it clogs the filter every time! MAJOR shedding. I vacuum every day. I fill the canister on the vacuum more than once. Daily. :surprise:

We have only been here in Florida six months... and he's still growing. I'm wondering if maybe some of this coat confusion isn't climate related? Anyone have any experience moving to a warmer climate?

I'm expecting to wake up and find him just bald. LOL!!!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Boys don't typically blow coat the way girls do. BUT since you're dealing w sudden access to a pool on a daily basis and a new climate, if it were me I would comb (not with the rake but a real comb greyhound type) one side till you get no more hair off, and then the other side same. And then start bathing w shampoo and conditioner every other day and combing after you dry. That'll turn the coat over much faster than letting it fall out or using a rake will. 
Since you're vacuuming daily anyway, you can also take the end of the vacuum off and give him a good vacuum too. My dogs love it.
I'd get myself a good cold beer or two and make a day of the combing. When I moved to FL from TN I got 3 grocery bags out of one of my dogs .


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Brushing is key to keeping a good coat.

dlm


----------



## captainbeer (Jan 10, 2017)

Brush daily.... 
They are fuzzy beasts though... lol


----------



## FURgirl (Mar 14, 2017)

Dogs often shed more when exposed to long periods of time in the sun especially this time of year as shedding season starts the end of winter and into spring. Indoor dogs that are exposed to a lot of artificial light will shed year round. As everyone else mentioned brushing will reduce the shedding but you may need to switch to a tool like the Paws Pamper Undercoat Rake which will remove the loose hair without pulling out the actual coat, it also has rounded edges to prevent skin irritation. Using this followed up with a slicker brush will do wonders.


----------

